
Show HN: Strio – Cloud-native deployment made easy - fuegoio
https://www.strio.co/
======
brudgers
If the marketing pitch is "made easy" it might be better supported by
marketing emphasizing simple steps. The existing landing page seems to focus
on a large scope of functions and the "request demo" is consistent with high
touch sales of a complex product.

To put it another way, the landing page is more consistent with "a complete
solution" than "easy." Good luck.

